# Meet Up Groups



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know how much hassel it is to start up a group, but there are a few projects around my house that are small but require extra hands. For instance, a rotting fascia board. It would require takign down the gutter in that section, removing rotted board, replacing it, painting it and putting the gutter back. Not difficult but I would need someone holding the other end of the gutter or board as they are being put up. 

A coworker was discussing some DIY stuff and she's a divorced woman. We were saying how it would make for quick work if we had other helpers. That made me think it would be nice to have a group of women who rotated houses and projects and helped each other but noone would want to do the work on other homes and never get a turn, nor would we want to do a project for someone who never showed up to help others. 

So I was thinking of a "pink hammer" group - single women with some moderate DIY skills who take turns helping other single women with home improvement projects - much like Habitat for Humanity, you would have to log so many hours helping other members before you can submit your project. Projects would have to be limited to a weekend and would be approved by a core group or even popular vote, then scheduled for a particular weekend. We could use Sign Up Genius to have people sign up for projects and limit the number depending on the scope of the work. 10 people aren't needed to paint a kitchen, for instance. 

I could call everyone the night before to make sure everyone who signs up is confirmed and therefore track the hours of volunteers. We could limit the number of "turns" one member has in a year (one person can't have more than 2 projects a year, for instance) and we could decide to NOT do something that we didn't have the know-how to do, or be willing to accept imperfect work if we'd never done something before - no reason we couldn't learn how to tile a back splash, for instance, but if we've never cut tile, there may be a few inexact bits.

Do you think women would do this or get all flaky?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I know a lot of women who would love to do this, including some married women whose husbands have physical ailments that preclude much activity. It's really not much different that joining a co-op and having to put your time in the shop before you get the great deals.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Guy here - but I'd say you've got nothing to lose by trying! Sounds like a pretty cool idea to me!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me too.

Are you thinking of posting the group on Find your people - Meetup


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I am considering but not sure that I currently have the time for it. Running a meet up group requires dedication. Add to that posting a sign up sheet for the group and all of the other work it would entail - might not be something I do any time soon.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I would love something like that, both as a way to volunteer helping others and as a means of finally getting my [email protected] powder room finished.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Enjoli you have to do this, it's such a cool idea!!! The name is awesome too. 

It would be nice too for ladies like me who don't really have these skills and would like to learn while helping in a low pressure environment.


----------

